# The "Five Things" Game



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi girls! I dont (hope) this hasn't been started anywhere else on here or its gonna be boring. Anyway, the point is, every time you visit Non Makeup Chit-Chat you are supposed to post 5 things about yourself. can be ANYTHING.. what you wear, drive, eat, like, love, hate, want, need, wish for, personal, not personal.. i think you got the point.. The idea is to get to know each other a little bit.. Anyway, i will start us off:

[*]I love MAC but sometimes, i think i love it too much

[*]I need my own home.

[*]I want to sell my Honda Element (any takers?)

[*]I love shoes

[*]Im thinking about getting ONE tattoo removed.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Great idea!!!!

1.I love to watch the ocean when im at the beach.

2.I love getting back into shape.

3.sometimes i think about having another baby.






4.I love having my hair washed in the salon(so relaxing)

5.I can play football like one of the guys,lol


----------



## redrocks (Jun 15, 2005)

1- I need to get out of my apartment and move into a house.

2- I'm starving because I didn't eat breakfast and now I'm stuffing my face!





3- I love sitting home with my husband

4- My very small family drives me NUTS!

5- I have a bad shopping habit.


----------



## Andi (Jun 15, 2005)

1.) IÂ´m a control freak

2.) I hate cleaning my place, and IÂ´m a pretty messy person

3.) IÂ´ll move into my first own apartment in September

4.) I bought my first (!) lipstick 3 weeks ago

5.) I am a hardcore Sex &amp; the city fan


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

*BUSTED!*

Now i came back to read what others wrote and now i have to post! DRAT! I just posted before!

Ok.. lets see..

[*]I am getting ready to retire from the ambulance corps.

[*]Looking at farms to buy in Texas (College Station area, please!)

[*]Already begun with an employee relocation agent! YAY!

[*]I miss my friend from Alabama and going to see her soon!

[*]Waiting for a CP from Singapore to arrive.. oh the SUSPENSE!


----------



## Bhav (Jun 15, 2005)

1 - I have just got home from work. Where i work in admin for a French skincare brand.

2 - I have 4 friends getting married this summer and i'm trying to trim up and be healthy.

3 - I'm waiting for the pizza delivery man to bring me my pizza and garlic bread!!

4 - I really want to go to New York - to do some major shopping.

5 - I'd love my own car - a BMW 3 series compact.... one day...!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* 1 - I have just got home from work. Where i work in admin for a French skincare brand.2 - I have 4 friends getting married this summer and i'm trying to trim up and be healthy.

3 - I'm waiting for the pizza delivery man to bring me my pizza and garlic bread!!

4 - I really want to go to New York - to do some major shopping.

5 - I'd love my own car - a BMW 3 series compact.... one day...!

Id love to take you shopping in NY! St marks! The Village! 5th AVe! WOW!


----------



## monniej (Jun 15, 2005)

i love high heels even though they're bad for my legs

i love getting my toes polished because i keep my fingernails short and plain

i love matching bras sets- spending more time picking them than outer wear

i love the detroit pistons even though they always seem to be the underdog

i love working out 4 times per weeks, at least thats what i tell myself.


----------



## Jen (Jun 15, 2005)

1. I am making burritos for dinner tonight.

2. I have been married 22 years! :icon_love

3. I work part-time, 6 hours per day M-F.

4. I love to go out to eat.

5. I mow our big yard.


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Jun 15, 2005)

1. My birthday is July 10th

2. I love 80's new wave

3. I love my cat, O-Ren

4. I need a high paying job so I can save moeny to go back to school

5. My boyfriend plays gutiar


----------



## Sofia (Jun 15, 2005)

1. I need to invest more time in my personal life.

2. I love high heels and own way too many pairs. (spent a small fortune so far)

3. I want to convert one of my bedrooms into a California closet. (it's a necessity I think)

4. I want to spoil someone right now, but he won't let me.

5. Pedicures are another one of my indulgences.


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 15, 2005)

1.I love bags ,shoes and lipglosses.

2.I would love to have house near the ocean.

3.I hate small towns.

4.I am a dog lover.

5.I would love to have job I like.


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 15, 2005)

1. I love being pale

2. I also like to self tan in the summer just for fun

3. I have wide feet that are small in length. makes it fun for shopping for shoes &gt;&lt;

4. I have extremely flat feet

5. I want to lose about 10 pounds


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 15, 2005)

1- I'm thinking about cutting my hair shorter and dying it red.





2- I'm also seriously considering getting a tattoo.





3- I donate all my money to MAC.





4- I loooove my BF, who's a fireman!

5- I just got 6th row tickets to a BSB concert in Washington D.C.!! (Which I am most excited about!! LOL!!)


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Um here we go

1.I need a vacation

2.Pauline is my new found friend:icon_love 

3.I have a red birthmark on my tummy that looks like a butterfly

4.My husband twirls his hair

5.I am craving something sweet right now,lol


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 15, 2005)

1. I applied my eye shadow wet this morning and I'm really impressed that it didn't fade, crease, or migrate to other parts of my face like it usually does.

2. I received my diploma in the mail today even though I graduated back in January. I haven't even opened it to look at it yet. My house is such a mess I have no idea what to do with it!

3. I should be working out right now, but I'm making excuses not to.

4. I went out for Cambodian food for my birthday last night. My boyfriend brought me flowers and gave me a new set of drawing pencils.

5. The birthday money from my family is going towards parts to fix my motorcycle and if I have any money left over a Gap shopping spree.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

1. I just graduated from college and am contemplating getting an MBA.

2. Before discovering my love for make-up, I was a purse-aholic. Now, I am obsessed with purses and make-up.

3. I love to gamble (Vegas baby!)

4. I am terrified of cats

5. I have never had any pets which could explain #4.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* 1- I'm thinking about cutting my hair shorter and dying it red.




2- I'm also seriously considering getting a tattoo.





3- I donate all my money to MAC.





4- I loooove my BF, who's a fireman!

5- I just got 6th row tickets to a BSB concert in Washington D.C.!! (Which I am most excited about!! LOL!!)


OMG THAT IS SO FRIGGIN' SEXY --&gt; boyfriend = fireman = hot!





lucky girl





1) i want to make my straightened , thin hair volumous, wavy and thick

2) I am too chicken to get my ears peirced (the pictures of my w/ earrings on my notepad are actually fake loopy ones!



)

3) i have a thing for extreme opposites: i like bad boys and nerdy guys



hehe...

4) I myself is an extreme opposite: I paid my university to give me a personality/career test: i was an extreme extrovert AND introvert





5) my makeup will go into the extreme: i will have the cheapest nail polishes u will ever see, and over priced hair products


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* 

Hi girls! I dont (hope) this hasn't been started anywhere else on here or its gonna be boring. Anyway, the point is, every time you visit Non Makeup Chit-Chat you are supposed to post 5 things about yourself. can be ANYTHING.. what you wear, drive, eat, like, love, hate, want, need, wish for, personal, not personal.. i think you got the point.. The idea is to get to know each other a little bit.. Anyway, i will start us off:

I love MAC but sometimes, i think i love it too much

I need my own home.

I want to sell my Honda Element (any takers?)

I love shoes

Im thinking about getting ONE tattoo removed.

 


I love my computersI love teaching engineering

I hate smelling people ciggarettes

I love my family

I hate toe cheese


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I hate toe cheese Is this like toe jam?


I love my car - 2003 Volkswagen Golf

I work for a financial institution

I am a Starbucks freak.. love me some white mochas

I like all types of music

I think that we are all amazing human beings


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2005)

I love my Cadillac Escalade EXT Truck in White Diamond

I started greying at 20

I was the high school quarterback

I have an extremely high IQ

I love being happy


----------



## Sofia (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to go to Aruba, but not alone. :icon_love

I constantly apply lip balm to my lips and hand cream to my hands.

I never wanted to get married, but that's slowly changing.

I love the beach and would love to buy a house with a view of the ocean to wake up to each morning.

I am a huge night owl, yet I'll be up by 7am the latest everyday. (can't waste an entire day on sleep)


----------



## Andi (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* 1- I'm thinking about cutting my hair shorter and dying it red.




2- I'm also seriously considering getting a tattoo.





3- I donate all my money to MAC.





4- I loooove my BF, who's a fireman!

5- I just got 6th row tickets to a BSB concert in Washington D.C.!! (Which I am most excited about!! LOL!!)

your Bf is a FIREMAN? how cool. I have this thing for guys in uniforms, and firemen are the best *lol*


----------



## rzyrafka (Jun 16, 2005)

* my BF is a confectioner

* i wish i had a complexion without any spot!

* I love my city - KrakÃ³w

* I like my studies

* I have to start some exercises coz my scales told me I should lose a few kilos


----------



## natii4 (Jun 16, 2005)

1.I love my animals

2.I want to be a traveller :icon_love

3.I hate caddish people

4.I love surfing in the Internet

5.I hope I will meet here a lot of friendly people


----------



## libra (Jun 16, 2005)

1. I love my boys: my fiance and my dachshund





2. I'm a student of sociology (on the next saturday I have my master's exam so I'll be sociologist)

3. I hope I'll find a good job

4. I would love to have a litlle house in the country

5. I'm crazy about "Friends"


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 16, 2005)

I have 3 kids

I hate high heels

I am tired of renting and want my own home

I cant wait to go to Disneyland in December





I love mountains, beaches, animals


----------



## Sleek (Jun 16, 2005)

*I want to find my Soulmate and settle down

*I hate liars and decetful people

*I wish I had finished college

*I love shopping for makeup/perfume (even though i don't use it often)/body products

*I want to get into a healthier lifestyle


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 16, 2005)

WOW! This was a good idea.. glad i did it! Since i just HAD to re-visit the posts, now i have to post.. thats the rules! Post every time you visit!

[*]I was late, again, for work, thank god for flextime.

[*]I have been employed by a large health care system for 6 years.

[*]I have been married and divorced already.

[*]I will be getting married again.

[*]Marriage is VERY hard.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 16, 2005)

1. I think you are all very cool, and I'm so happy that I found MuT. I'm having a very bad week for my social life, but all you wonderful MuT folk make me feel so much better

2. I was going to make buckwheat for breakfast, but I was feeling lazy so I made instant oatmeal instead.

3. I recently switched the kind of birth control pill I use, and I think it is causing all my acne.

4. I get homesick for Tokyo sometimes

5. but my eternal undying love for my beautiful San Francisco sometimes makes me forget about Tokyo.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Id love to take you shopping in NY! St marks! The Village! 5th AVe! WOW! dont forget madison ave


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* dont forget madison ave






1.My kids are so funny2.I miss working

3.I love staying at home with my kids

4.I hate moving

5.I am do for a hair cut


----------



## Sofia (Jun 16, 2005)

[*]I want to dye my hair chocolate brown, but am afraid of how it would look.

[*]I find a drive clears my head. Just me, the car, the road and some music.

[*]I simply love Italian food. Second is Chinese.

[*]I have always wanted to have twins. How adorable would that be?!

[*]My eyes change color depending on my mood, weather or whatever I'm wearing. Somedays they will be a mix of green and honey brown other days emerald green, yet my birth certificate says brown.


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 16, 2005)

1. I play the piano, or used to. I quit in the 9th grade at the RCM. RCM has only 10 grades so I'm not all that behind





2. I always wished I had mutant powers like on X-men



. I love Storm and Jean Grey

3. I'm currently a science student. I'm doing a three year general now, and I'll go from there what I want to do with it.

4. I love animals, but I'm not one of those Peta maniacs (sorry in advance if I offended anyone)

5. I LOVE driving standard. I want my first car to be manual transmission


----------



## Mina (Jun 16, 2005)

I miss my Fiance, i haven't met him for 4 yrs now....I really want to go CANADA

I want to finish my school

I want to work for IT Database who can pay me 45K





I want to have own business @ Bangladesh and help ppls with somewhat for living

I want my Laptop HDD back where i have all my documents for 4 years...(it's crushed



)


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

1.Icant wait to try mac hyper real foundation(Thanks to how pretty it looks on Andrea



)

2.I cant wait to go to the Stila contor this weeknd(Thanks to the awesome suggestions from Trisha



)

3I just lost another pound from working out





4.I just spent my lsat dollar of the day for m&amp;m's for the kids

5.I have to start my thrual cleaning of my house tonight and tommorrow.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 16, 2005)

me........... again.

[*]I love taking photographs but hate getting mine taken.

[*]Yes, my eyes are different colors, one has brown..

[*]My car is STILL FOR SALE (AHEM! NAturally???)

[*]My first language was lebanese arabic (and i'm irish!)

[*]I did TV commercials for channel 9 in NY when i was a kid.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kbryan81* ok here it goes-
1. i just bought a house

2. i have 2 beautiful daughter ages 2 and 1. ( i know im crazy)

3. i am also mommy to my four year old male pug

4. right now gwen stefani's new cd is in my cd player

5. my guily pleasure is my justin timberlake cd. lol

your not crazy,i have a two and three yr old


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* me........... again.[*]I love taking photographs but hate getting mine taken.

[*]Yes, my eyes are different colors, one has brown..

[*]My car is STILL FOR SALE (AHEM! NAturally???)

[*]My first language was lebanese arabic (and i'm irish!)

[*]I did TV commercials for channel 9 in NY when i was a kid.


you speak arabic,now thats interesting,how did you learn?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

My turn again,ummm

1.I love to swim

2.im moving in sept

3.i want to go to cali

4.i have a bacholrette party in las vegas

5.I love rasinettes,yum


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I just thought of 1 fact that is relevant at the moment
My fiance is half Polish! x
 trisha, i had no idea you were engaged! congratulations! when did that happen?!
1. i'm left-handed, like trisha.

2. i love chicken fingers and eat them all the time at my job.

3. my graduation's the 25th.

4. sometimes i cry because i don't wanna grow up. (corny, i know.)

5. i have green eyes that everyone swears are fake.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* 5. but my eternal undying love for my beautiful San Francisco sometimes makes me forget about Tokyo. SF kicks a$$. Love it! Wish I could afford to live there.

I am an impulse buyer

I don't have a lot of close friends

I have 38 cousins (all of them live in Mexico)

My fave color growing up was black... parents thought I was depressed






Love burning candles


----------



## Bhav (Jun 17, 2005)

1 - I have a huge family - my dad has 5 brothers and sisters, and my mum has 3 sisters and 1 brother!

2 - I have a cousin who is older than my dad.

3 - I have a dance practice tomorrow as we are dancing at my friend's wedding!

4 - Today i am wearing a blue-green sleeveless v-neck top and black trousers

5 - I had a laser patch test done yesterday.


----------



## Andi (Jun 17, 2005)

1. IÂ´m a hypochondriac, if I could I would have every single mole on my body removed cause IÂ´m scared they might turn into melanomas one day

2. I love animals (sometimes more than people)

3. me and my family have had a little zoo at home over the years. my dadÂ´s a vet so there are always animals at our house. plus, me and my bro brought up 4 baby birds and two baby squirrels (ok, sadly ALL of those animals died *lol*)

4. Me and my brother (17) are so close that when people see us together they mistake us as a couple (we donÂ´t look like siblings at all! and people say I look younger anyway)

5. I cry very easily, especially during talkshows and sometimes even during commercials. I share this habit with ALL the women in my family-must be the genes


----------



## Sleek (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* [*]I want to dye my hair chocolate brown, but am afraid of how it would look.

[*]I find a drive clears my head. Just me, the car, the road and some music.

[*]I have always wanted to have twins. How adorable would that be?!

WOW! We have a lot in common.
1. I want to dye my hair. Maybe 3 subtle shades of brown.

2. I LOVE to drive... especially when I'm upset. I just get on the beltway, roll down my windows, turn on some music, and GO!!





3. When I have children, I want twins. A boy and a girl.

4. I am in the process of buying a new home.

5. Since I'm not yet married, I feel that I should LIVE my life to the FULLEST. Never WAIT for someone else to make you happy.


----------



## redrocks (Jun 17, 2005)

1- I'm looking forward to the weekend. It's finally Friday!

2- I have many secrets.

3- I have been thinking about getting my teeth whitened by Brite Smile. Has anyone done this? Comments?

4- I can't wait for my vacation to Utah in September. Many days of hiking!

5- I would love to move to Sedona, Arizona one day!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* you speak arabic,now thats interesting,how did you learn?



Hi sweety!Well, the short story is, when i was a little kid, both my parents worked and i had (for lack of better terms!) a nanny from Lebanon, Terry was a wonderful lady and i spent 5 days a week with her, she taught me. When we moved, I didn't see terry much anymore and i lost the language. I understand more then i can speak it now..

Ugh.. now i have to post and i had a bad day so far, so we are a little negative!!

[*]I dont find "imitaion" to be the best form of flattery, especially when people copy EVERYTHING I (or someone else) does. its almost FREAKY!

[*]I hate it when someone asks me a question, i give them the answer, then they ask the SAME question to someone else, in front of me!

[*]It irks me when someone takes my ideas and tries to talk to me about it like it was THEIR idea in the first place.

[*]It really irks me when someone tries to talk down to me about a subject i know ALOT about and they don't.

[*]I wish i was outside at the horsefarm


----------



## jellybeans (Jun 17, 2005)

1. im scared of failure (especially now that i'm entering college)

2. i love starbucks' mocha frap

3. i wish i can get over this guy

4. i hate getting my period (who doesnt? lol)

5. i like to spend money


----------



## Sofia (Jun 17, 2005)

[*]I'm an only child.

[*]I treat coffee as a meal.

[*]I could go a couple of days on some protein shakes &amp; fruit.

[*]I need to be reminded to eat.

[*]Winter is my favorite season.


----------



## ayce (Jun 17, 2005)

id like to join in on this=) here are my five things:

1. i just got out of a serious long-term relationship and have already found, almost too quickly that it scares me, my -real- soulmate!..siigh&lt;33 =)

2. i will only drive benz's in the future (a girl can dream)

3. i wish i was a better swimmer! hehe

4. i found out about this site from MacForMe! thanks=)

5. i want to live in the following places: New York, Tokyo, Australia, France


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ayce* id like to join in on this=) here are my five things:
1. i just got out of a serious long-term relationship and have already found, almost too quickly that it scares me, my -real- soulmate!..siigh&lt;33 =)

2. i will only drive benz's in the future (a girl can dream)

3. i wish i was a better swimmer! hehe

4. i found out about this site from MacForMe! thanks=)

5. i want to live in the following places: New York, Tokyo, Australia, France

Luvs ya doll.. welcome to MuT, you'll LOVE it here.. glad to see you HERE!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2005)

I want to live in a big city

I know that my soul mate is out there

I am thinking of getting a second job

I want to travel to Europe

I am going to the U2 concert in November

&amp; Ayce - Welcome to MUT!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 18, 2005)

whoops daddy! i forgot to post my five!~ grrr. aren't ya'll getting sick of me?

[*]I like to speak my mind.

[*]Standing up for those who can't is honourable.

[*]random acts of kindness is good Karma.

[*]Im raising a wild baby bunny, almost time to set him free.

[*]I have a bad self image.


----------



## piglet1155 (Jun 18, 2005)

I just got a new job that I love (Humane Society)

I'm moving into my own place

I love lipgloss (too much)

I just learned to knit &amp; love it

I want to trim down &amp; eat healthy


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 18, 2005)

I,ve been married for 10.5 years and he is my soulmate, however I met him when my first marriage/divorce was not finalized yet.

I love starbucks caramel frap's

I love my boxer dog, his name is Rocky

I cant stand it when people are not "real"

I drive a mini-van (to house the 3 kids) and I hate it. I dont feel like myself in it.


----------



## Sofia (Jun 18, 2005)

[*]My favorite color is black.

[*]I want to spend time with someone, but just can't find the hours.

[*]I think this board rocks!

[*]I need to rearrange my days. NOW!

[*]Beautiful day out and I need to work tonight.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2005)

1. i'm actually reading everyone's 5 things and i love it





2. i've had this zit on my cheek for 3 weeks and NOTHING'S worked. gotta get me some apple cider vinegar today.

3. i've gained weight and it occupies my mind all the time.

4. i have a bad and i mean bad habit of twirling my hair and putting it in my mouth.

5. i believe in karma. (you're right, macforme!)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 18, 2005)

I love to go on road trips

My iPod is the best gadget around

Music is a must for me - love to listen to all types

I used to rave and would like to go to one more before I get too old

Like to read chick lit


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey girls! here we go again! I will post a pic of my bunny too. Wish i know how to post thumbnails.. gotta figure that one out!

[*]I met MY soulmate before my marriage/divorce was final.. (i saw that somewhere else on here too)

[*]I volunteer on my ambulance squad for the last almost 10 years.

[*]I hate people that try to compete with me.

[*]I try to remember that the things i have now, were once things "i wanted" and be grateful.

[*]Im trying to be a better person, and be glad for what i have. I used to complain about things going on in my life, until i met a person who's life was worse. Now i dont complain much anymore..


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread has so much interesting info. Thanks for starting it Lauryn!

I love kids but I don't know whether or not I want to have any in my future

Honesty and trust are very important to me

The Notebook is my all time sappy movie... Ryan Gosling is a god!

I volunteer at the county food bank and for Bug Brothers Big Sisters

I have been downloading music like crazy today


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* Hey girls! here we go again! I will post a pic of my bunny too. Wish i know how to post thumbnails.. gotta figure that one out![*]I met MY soulmate before my marriage/divorce was final.. (i saw that somewhere else on here too)

[*]I volunteer on my ambulance squad for the last almost 10 years.

[*]I hate people that try to compete with me.

[*]I try to remember that the things i have now, were once things "i wanted" and be grateful.

[*]Im trying to be a better person, and be glad for what i have. I used to complain about things going on in my life, until i met a person who's life was worse. Now i dont complain much anymore..

I forgot the bunny pic.Here he is!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* This thread has so much interesting info. Thanks for starting it Lauryn!
I love kids but I don't know whether or not I want to have any in my future

Honesty and trust are very important to me

The Notebook is my all time sappy movie... Ryan Gosling is a god!

I volunteer at the county food bank and for Bug Brothers Big Sisters

I have been downloading music like crazy today

Hey Marisol..It is a great thread, i originally wasn't gonna do it, but decided, why not! Its AMAZING how much you can learn about your MuT friends!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 19, 2005)

okey dokey just had to check it out, so now I have to post again of course!

1. I am so exhausted from my kids swim meet today. It makes me feel old





2. I just started skiing again last winter after 10 years of no skiing.

3. I started skiing (snow) when I was 6

4. I love to read books. Lots of different kind, not just one genre.

5. I can't seem to find the perfect lipstick--even at the mac counter!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

Awww! That bunny is adorable!!! :icon_love

1. MuT got me hooked on MAC

2. I finally got out some serious debt that an ex got me into... (thanks dad!)

3. I am determined to get the new Mustang (convertible in Torch Red! )





4. I wish my boyfriend could be more supportive

5. I get really upset when I think about how much weight I've gained in the past few years &amp; have come to hate shopping for clothes.


----------



## Andi (Jun 19, 2005)

oh that bunny is sooo cute, Lauryn :icon_love

1. I did ballett for about 5 years when I was a kid and I was good at it so they made me switch to a class where everybody was at least 3 years older. I was shy and the pressure was too much so I quit.

2. I want to marry an american and move to oklahoma some day.

3. IÂ´ve always had a huge fear of failing in everything I do

4. I am an earring addict. I canÂ´t go past ClaireÂ´s!!!

5. IÂ´m looking out for my first own apartment at the moment *yay*


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 19, 2005)

1. I'm currently obsessing over the Oceanique/Shade Fluidline combo I'm sporting today.

2. I'm about ready for my Sunday nap.

3. I'm sick of shopping for work clothes.

4. I've completed 2 weeks of my new job and I'm already in need of a vacation.

5. I'd pay a zillion dollars for my dog to live forever :icon_love


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 20, 2005)

here we go again:

1. My son turned 10 today!

2. I have really great kids

3. I hate it when friends are jealous of you (at least dont be so obvious)

4. I hate that I do not have the motivation to take off these 20 pounds!!

5. I am thankful for the health of my family, the beauty of nature and the ability to enjoy nature and have fun


----------



## redrocks (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW! I haven't checked back on this thread in a while! It grew! What a great idea, Lauryn! I guess I have to post now.

1- I've been sick since Saturday.





2- The avatar is the place I was married. Cathedral Rocks, Sedona, Arizona in a destination wedding and I don't regret anything about that day. It was perfect.

3- I LOVE my job.

4- I'm glad a friend got me into MAC. Thanks Lauryn.

5- I wish a friend of mine would get out of the abusive relationship she is in.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2005)

1. i'm off from work today and i have nothing to do, but then the days i DO have work, i complain.

2. i love the smell of j. lo's miami glow perfume.

3. i'm not motivated to lose the weight i gained - at all.

4. my room is SUCH a mess, so i'm gonna clean later.

5. i bought my graduation outfit for saturday, which i'm not looking forward to - at all.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2005)

I got a new faceplate for my cellphone today - champagne color!

I am having dinner with a good friend today

I am waiting for two MAC purchases in the mail... YAY!

On Friday, I am going to a Tips &amp; Techniques seminar at the MAC PRO store in SF

I have been bitting my nails all day today.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope I'm not too late posting to this amazing thread...

1. My husband (the love of my life) and my first boyfriend (my first true love) both have the same birthday, December 17th.

2. I am a real homebody.

3. I love watching music videos.

4. I am in love with my children and feel lucky to take care of them.

5. I need to vacuum my car...there are crumbs everywhere 'cause I let my kids eat in there. (I know moms who don't allow their kids to eat in the car, and their cars sure look nice!)


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 22, 2005)

1. I also have an amazing amount of crumbs in my car, since I let my kids eat in there too.

2. My car is always a pigsty, and to tell the truth, it was even before I had kids. Not as bad though.

3. I want to go on a big shopping spree, but alas I cannot because the extra money is going to paying for vacation.

4. My dog chewed the corner of my storage cubes/coffee table in my living room





5. I have had a major sweet tooth going on for 2 weeks


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 22, 2005)

This is what i get for being nosy.. i just HAD to come back and read! Wow, this thread is SUPER long! i am glad everyone is having fun with it.. I have another thread to start which is just as fun!

Now, i must post.

[*]The boyfriend finally found a new vehicle.. YAY!

[*]Waiting for the relocation agent to call me back.. why must this take forever?

[*]We already have an idea of when/where to get married and spoke to our friends about it.(very small and very private THIS time!



)

[*]My cat killed the bunny and i am very very sad about it..

[*]I posted my truck up for sale! Hope it sells! and SOON!


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* This is what i get for being nosy.. i just HAD to come back and read! Wow, this thread is SUPER long! i am glad everyone is having fun with it.. I have another thread to start which is just as fun!
Now, i must post.

[*]The boyfriend finally found a new vehicle.. YAY!

[*]Waiting for the relocation agent to call me back.. why must this take forever?

[*]We already have an idea of when/where to get married and spoke to our friends about it.(very small and very private THIS time!



)

[*]My cat killed the bunny and i am very very sad about it..

[*]I posted my truck up for sale! Hope it sells! and SOON!

Whoa..back up. Your cat killed the bunny?? I'm so sorry! What the heck happened?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 23, 2005)

Keeping this thread going...

1. I have a pounding headache right now.

2. My Uncle is in the hospital..he was in a coma, now he's in and out of consciencness (sp?). Very sad Father's day for my cousins.

3. My son is out of school on summer vacation and bouncing off the walls.

4. Aside from all that's going on, I'm in a pretty good mood.

5. My grandfather turned 99 yrs old recently, and I would love to fly the whole family to Holland next year to celebrate his 100th birthday.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2005)

Nicole &amp; Lauryn -





Today I used MAC's Temperly palette and I loved it

I am not looking forward to the weekend due to the NASCAR race that is going to be happening near my house (Traffic is gonna suck)

I am so looking forward to the weekend because the weather is supposed to be great

Counting down (less than 48 hours) to my MAC seminar

Thinking of dying my hair again but not sure if I should do that or get highlights again


----------



## Sofia (Jun 23, 2005)

[*]My laptop is acting up and my desktop monitor went dead yesterday only after a year, I was so angry, but thank goodness for those performance plans and those even exchanges. Loving my new NEC.

[*]I realized I can't go without the computer for more than 24 hours. I was showing signs of withdrawal. I kept running to the computer to check something, but then would remember I had no monitor. BLAHHHHH

[*]I haven't spoken/seen my parents in 2 days and we live in the same house.

[*]I need a vacation, somewhere warm &amp; sunny with crystal clear water and no sharks!

[*]I am a huge beach lover. I can go every single day of the summer and never get bored. I'll swim most of the time I'm there and then hope a beach volleyball game gets going. One day I hope to have a house on, near or with a great view of the beach.


----------



## Geek (Jun 23, 2005)

Today I am teaching a class and we are doing the server move....not good

I am having a starbucks right now.

I have 5 computers on in the same room

I have an infected hair folicle just under my chin, wtf

I have ran 2 miles every day this week.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Nicole &amp; Lauryn -




Today I used MAC's Temperly palette and I loved it

I am not looking forward to the weekend due to the NASCAR race that is going to be happening near my house (Traffic is gonna suck)

I am so looking forward to the weekend because the weather is supposed to be great

Counting down (less than 48 hours) to my MAC seminar

Thinking of dying my hair again but not sure if I should do that or get highlights again

Marisol - thanks! I needed that!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Nicole &amp; Lauryn -




Today I used MAC's Temperly palette and I loved it

I am not looking forward to the weekend due to the NASCAR race that is going to be happening near my house (Traffic is gonna suck)

I am so looking forward to the weekend because the weather is supposed to be great

Counting down (less than 48 hours) to my MAC seminar

Thinking of dying my hair again but not sure if I should do that or get highlights again

Thanks.. i really did need that alot.



since SuperBunny as i called him, was wild, we felt it only fair to raise him until he was eating solids and not relying on the bottle then let him be a free bunny.. Well, the Maine Coon cat was hiding in the tiger lilies, we didn't knw he was there. .He saw SuperBunny and pounced on him, we think. My neighbor saw the cat with it, and screamed for us to come out side. by the time we got out, the rabbit was dead in the cats mouth.. i was very very sad.. and i cried a long time.. and i am still upset.

1- I am glad to be on MuT, these are really nice people here. no bullies!

2- I did my best for the bunny, i will surely find another poor animal in need of help.

3- I can't wait for the 3rd of July party in Red Bank, all our closest friends are invited.

4- I am going to MAC tonite!

5- I wish there were more MuT'ers in NJ so we could all hang out!


----------



## Sofia (Jun 23, 2005)

[*]Took a personal day from work today to take my Mom to an appt. and aside of that, I have done nothing else but lounge by the pool and in the sun all day. I can really get used to this.

[*]My guilty conscience made me come online to check my work emails and browse the boards. I can't help it, I told you I was addicted.

[*]I just had the most delicious spaghetti w/polenta, and the best thing is I made it myself. mmmmhmmm good

[*]I'm feeling a spending spree coming on...Sephora/Neimans here I come.

[*]I really need some sexy sandals for summer and I can't find any.




Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi I just joined last week here are my 5

1. I am an elementary teacher in TX at a Gifted and Talented school

2. I love my (new to me) Tahoe; was weird after an escort but great now

3. I am always on the search for the best foundation for my combo/dry/sensitive skin..that matches cause I am NC45/C7

4. I have swapped so much on another site my husband thinks I'm addicted

5. My friends and family think I'm crazy/vain for talking about makeup so much and loving it, but I don't wear a lot usually foundation, mascara, lipstick and lipliner. Just getting into eyeshadows


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 23, 2005)

1. I'm obsessed and spend far to MUCH money on MAC





2. I love my peugoet 206 I just wish the roof came off (it was my first car and I'll be sad to see it go)





3. I'm looking forward to my holiday to Florida and the Bahamas this year more than anything





4. If I don't get to New York this year I may kill someone





5. I *LOVE* underwear more than my actual clothes (at least I can find underwear that fits



)


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 24, 2005)

[*]I went to the MAC store last night with a new friend and got MORE STUFF. Ugh...

[*]I really wish i could find my own place to live. Its hard!

[*]I have flown stunt planes

[*]I used to be an ice skater until i had a bad accident.

[*]I can't wait to get married again.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 24, 2005)

Im so sad right now, my dog died last night. His sutures came open from a cryptorchid neuter, and ended in tragedy.





x 5 (does this count as 5 things)


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* 

Im so sad right now, my dog died last night. His sutures came open from a cryptorchid neuter, and ended in tragedy.





x 5 (does this count as 5 things)




OMG, that is TERRIBLE. What is a crytorchid?


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DEBNY* Ok - here goes:1. I work from home.

2. I have green eyes.

3. I am not married, but have lived with SO for eight years.

4. I have been told I am a good cook.

5. I love to dance.

DEB

Hey, DEB, when I read your 5 things, I kinda thought we have a bit in common..ok, kinda, it's a stretch. Here are my 5 things:
1. I used to work from home. Now I'm a stay-at-home mom..I'm still working.

2. I have green eyes. Ok, they're hazel green..but sometimes they look pretty darn green!

3. I am married..it'll be eight years this year.

4. I have also been told I'm a good cook, regardless, I love to cook!

5. I love to dance, too!!

Ok, we kind of have a few things in common...at least we both love Mut!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 25, 2005)

yikes, i am here again!

wow- there are so many interesting things about people here! Very amazing!

[*]I was on ambulance duty tonite, and for the first time in a LONG time a patient's mother told me that we were the towns "life line".

[*]My kitten is finally settling in really well.

[*]My ex husband showed up at our squad with his NEW girlfriend and NEW truck.. hmm, wonder how long he's been seeing HER.

[*]I've been divorced 2 weeks.

[*]I left my husband because he tore my rotator cuff


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OMG, that is TERRIBLE. What is a crytorchid? hey Tony, thanks. Cryptorchid is when their testicles do not drop and are up in the abdominal cavity. It was a mess last night. A crime scene in my living room and backyard.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* I left my husband because he tore my rotator cuff Glad that you got yourself out of that relationship and now you can start all over and be your fabolous self!

I went to MAC tonight and spent a $hitload of $$

I am considering laser surgery for my eyes (wear contacts)

Bought some CD's last night - Jem &amp; BEP

Looking forward to a relaxing weekend

Wish I was living in a loft in SF


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 25, 2005)

- I'm hoping for a miracle so that I get an A+ in Bio (I need the exam out of 96 instead of 100, and there's one question that they marked wrong when it isn't. it's still possibld






)

- I don't like listening to music. despite taking piano for a very long time.

- I work tomorrow at 8:30 at a grocery store

- I have uber wide feet

- I need to get some stupid paper work done at my university


----------



## Geek (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* 

hey Tony, thanks. Cryptorchid is when their testicles do not drop and are up in the abdominal cavity. It was a mess last night. A crime scene in my living room and backyard.







Oh dang, I cannot beleive he died. I love my dog. We had him fixed a long time ago, so I don't know if his balls dropped.
Why did he die?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh dang, I cannot beleive he died. I love my dog. We had him fixed a long time ago, so I don't know if his balls dropped.
Why did he die?

When his intestines came out they were all twisted and 90% damaged. We would have to spend $4,000 for surgery for a 5% chance of survival and if he survived he would only live to be about 5 years, would never run, jump, eat solids, and hardly be able to walk again, be on pain meds the rest of his life. Well, it just isn't that much of a life for a dog no matter how much we love him.
1. I have not yet cried today





2. My dog ( a boxer ) hence the user name has made me broke!!

3. I used to work until my second child was born 8 years ago, and havn't had a outside job since then. However it was easier working outside the home than in.

4. I am so excited to go camping on the 4th, my husband just finished working on his Toy and it is Rubicon ready now.

5. I hate fashion. It's nice on others, but I am more of an REI or jeans type, but I love hair and make-up.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 25, 2005)

I have brown eyes

I wish I lived in America

I'm very bored right now

I wish I was taller

I want a maltesse


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey Marisol.. yeah, i am glad too, because i would rather be alone then a statistic, but i have a great boyfriend now..

[*]I have to work tonite and its REALLY hot.

[*]Why does Sarah84 wanna live in the US? I am dying to know!

[*]Its 16:11 and i still have not showered or anything, work starts at 18:00

[*]Im really bored..

[*]I got a swap package today! YAY! with MAC beaded and Arena! HAPPY!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 25, 2005)

1. I'm trying to think of a proper reason why I do actually want to live in America

2. I don't understand why most things are practicaly double the price in the UK than the USA

3.I'm wondering why British hot weather can't last longer than about 5 days

4.It's now too late but I wish I had gone shopping today

5.And I'm just thinking what CD to put on


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

Getting ready to go look at an open house today

Jamming to the new BEP CD... it rocks!

Letting my hair be free today... no flat iron, no curling iron &amp; no hair dryer (only combed it and sprayed some Surf Spray on it)

Wanting to know what CD Sarah is going to put on

Have about 4 loads of laundry to do.. YUCK!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 25, 2005)

I decided on Backstreet boys never gone CD :icon_love

Wishing I had let my hair be free today seen as I did nothing and went nowhere so what was the need to blow dry and straighten it? *Yet more damage*

Wondering who BEP is

Just thinking how annoyed I am that I didn't get tickets for BSB tour

Wondering when Mac are ever going to do seminars over here like they do in America


----------



## Marisol (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* Wondering who BEP is Black Eyed Peas


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 26, 2005)

[*]I am on ambulance duty yet AGAIN.

[*]I love the Black Eyed Peas.. they ROCK!

[*]Gotta finish this Kathy Reichs book its great!

[*]I love Coach Shoes.

[*]And i love being on MuT


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Getting ready to go look at an open house todayJamming to the new BEP CD... it rocks!

Letting my hair be free today... no flat iron, no curling iron &amp; no hair dryer (only combed it and sprayed some Surf Spray on it)

Wanting to know what CD Sarah is going to put on

Have about 4 loads of laundry to do.. YUCK!

Hey Marisol,
I also am loving the new BEP album. I also love Shakira...we have similar taste in music it seems! My husband (who's filipino) loves the track "Bebot" on the the new BEP album..it's all in Tagalog. It's so cool. Wonder if that one will make it to radio..


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 26, 2005)

1. Had a garage sale today and made $300+ off our old stuff! yay.

2. We still have a garage full of #%&amp;*%$!

3. Watched that movie The Cursed last night, with Christina Ricci. I love horror movies (sometimes) and don't recommend this one...too corny.

4. plan on sleeping in for once tomorrow morning.

5. stopped drinking coffee, now I only drink tea or OJ in the morning. Feel so much better.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Hey Marisol,
I also am loving the new BEP album. I also love Shakira...we have similar taste in music it seems! My husband (who's filipino) loves the track "Bebot" on the the new BEP album..it's all in Tagalog. It's so cool. Wonder if that one will make it to radio..






I like that song a lot and also My Hump. Its got a good beat. Did you get the new Shakira CD? if you haven't and want a copy, PM and I will burn you one. I love it!

1. I just watched Spanglish and fell for Adam Sandler

2. Speaking of Shakira, I am watching a marathon of her videos on a spanish TV station

3. Hopefully will see RIze or Cinderella tomorrow

4. Can't wait to go to the grocery store and pick up some magazines to read

6. I am a sunflower seed junkie


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't believe I didn't relise BEP was black eyed peas *whose new single is playing on the radio right now*

I'm tired and want to sleep, as I didn't get much sleep last night due to annoying noisy neighbours

I'm really pleased I found MUT everyone is sooo nice on here, just wish I found it sooner

I'm wondering where the nice sun has disapeared to

Right now I'm looking for Kevyn Aucoin books to buy


----------



## Geek (Jun 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* 

When his intestines came out they were all twisted and 90% damaged. We would have to spend $4,000 for surgery for a 5% chance of survival and if he survived he would only live to be about 5 years, would never run, jump, eat solids, and hardly be able to walk again, be on pain meds the rest of his life. Well, it just isn't that much of a life for a dog no matter how much we love him.
1. I have not yet cried today





2. My dog ( a boxer ) hence the user name has made me broke!!

3. I used to work until my second child was born 8 years ago, and havn't had a outside job since then. However it was easier working outside the home than in.

4. I am so excited to go camping on the 4th, my husband just finished working on his Toy and it is Rubicon ready now.

5. I hate fashion. It's nice on others, but I am more of an REI or jeans type, but I love hair and make-up.




Lovesboxers, I talked to my mom about your dog situation and she was like WOW that is terrible. (she is a huge dog advocate and loves dogs)
1. I should shave today

2. I am drinking Starbucks coffee right now.

3. Considering to start to pack today for Maui

4. Contemplating on running today

5. Need food right now


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Tony

1. marisol, I love seeds too. That is what helped me to quit smoking a couple of years ago.

2. My husband used to live in Wales.

3. Don't know if I said this already, I used to work at a Wild Animal Park in Oregon. I loved that job.

4. I am down to a single cat as for pets now.

5. I love mexican food.


----------



## Andi (Jun 26, 2005)

1. It has been very hot here for almost 2 weeks straight (like 95Â° F!!), very unusual. I would have died without my fan.

2. ThereÂ´s nothing I hate more than rain, but I pray for rain right now. it is too damn hot!!!

3. today at lunchtime I burnt my hand getting pizza out of the oven. but thank god I burnt my right hand (which is already burnt-2nd and 3rd degree burn) so I didnÂ´t even feel that much pain b/c the skin is already destroyed I guess and it doesnÂ´t even show.

4. IÂ´m with Sarah, I wanÂ´t to move to the US too (what a surprise for you guys :_roll-eye )

5. my 17 year old brother has partied twice as much as I do lately (he has gotten into a fight, lost his expensive watch but found it again, puked in my mumÂ´s car twice b/c of too much alcohol, brought home a friend who was too drunk to walk cause he was close to an alkohol intoxication). he is still a good kid though. just getting a little wild lately


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 26, 2005)

1. We just bought my son a Star Wars Light Saber at Target, and he is going crazy now playing with it. My daughter picked out a little kitty-cat doll and is quietly playing with it in the family room. It was their treat for helping me with the garage sale yesterday.

2. My Uncle passed away last night. He had Parkinsons Disease. They say he lost his balance and fell down while outside in the yard. He apparently hit his head. Unfortunately, he wasn't discovered right away, he went into a coma..there wasn't much they could do.

3. I am very sad for his 3 daughters, and his wife. I can't imagine what they are going through.

4. We went out to brunch this morning, and I had Banana Pancakes, Eggs Benedict with Crab, sausages and Green Tea. My husband says I have a big appetite. I love going to brunch on Sunday mornings.

5. The weather here is beautiful today...blue, sunny skies, slight breeze, about 75 degrees. Heading out for a walk...


----------



## Sofia (Jun 27, 2005)

[*]I got home from a day long wedding around 1:15 am and I'm pooped.

[*]The deodorant trick works: my feet are blister-free from a day filled with lots of dancing and walking around in very high and strappy choos.

[*]I hate days like today. I can take the heat, it's that darn humidity that ruins my mood.

[*]I should really be sleeping right now, but I need to unwind. Wish Starbucks was open.

[*]Tony, the adoption request is still open. Maui huh...hating you right now!


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

1. We just bought my son a Star Wars Light Saber at Target, and he is going crazy now playing with it. My daughter picked out a little kitty-cat doll and is quietly playing with it in the family room. It was their treat for helping me with the garage sale yesterday.2. My Uncle passed away last night. He had Parkinsons Disease. They say he lost his balance and fell down while outside in the yard. He apparently hit his head. Unfortunately, he wasn't discovered right away, he went into a coma..there wasn't much they could do.

3. I am very sad for his 3 daughters, and his wife. I can't imagine what they are going through.

4. We went out to brunch this morning, and I had Banana Pancakes, Eggs Benedict with Crab, sausages and Green Tea. My husband says I have a big appetite. I love going to brunch on Sunday mornings.

5. The weather here is beautiful today...blue, sunny skies, slight breeze, about 75 degrees. Heading out for a walk...




OH THE LIGHT SABER!!! Cameron has like 6 of them


----------



## Geek (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 


I got home from a day long wedding around 1:15 am and I'm pooped.

The deodorant trick works: my feet are blister-free from a day filled with lots of dancing and walking around in very high and strappy choos.

I hate days like today. I can take the heat, it's that darn humidity that ruins my mood.

I should really be sleeping right now, but I need to unwind. Wish Starbucks was open.

Tony, the adoption request is still open. Maui huh...hating you right now!








 


Yeah, ok, lets adopt u


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 27, 2005)

maui's in new york.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 28, 2005)

*Today has been really slow. The clock was stuck on like, 3! i hate that.. anyway, here is my list du jour!*

[*]*I can't wait for the party at my boyfriends house. its so much fun!*

[*]*I wish i was thinner.*

[*]*I love Middle Eastern food (indian, afghan, you name it!)*

[*]*I want to travel to India *

[*]*Looking forward to diving lessons! Will be starting soon! *


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 28, 2005)

1. My Grandfather was one of the POWs (prisoners of war) that built the actual bridge over the river Kwai in Burma (there was a movie made based on this actual event) during WWII. He almost died over there.

2. My parents are Dutch-Indonesian and were born and raised in Indonesia. After WWII, during the Indonesian Revolution against the Dutch government, my parents fled for their lives from Indonesia to Holland because of their dutch blood. All of my father's neighbors who had dutch blood were killed in their sleep with bamboo spears, but his family fled to a nearby convent.

3. My parents both spent time in concentration camps. They were very young and separated from their families.

4. My parents met and fell in love in Amsterdam. They came to the U.S. over 40 years ago with only a couple hundred dollars in their pockets.

5. I have to keep reminding myself of everything my parents went through to give me the life I have now. I am so grateful for everything I have, and can give my children.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 1. My Grandfather was one of the POWs (prisoners of war) that built the actual bridge over the river Kwai in Burma (there was a movie made based on this actual event) during WWII. He almost died over there. 2. My parents are Dutch-Indonesian and were born and raised in Indonesia. After WWII, during the Indonesian Revolution against the Dutch government, my parents fled for their lives from Indonesia to Holland because of their dutch blood. All of my father's neighbors who had dutch blood were killed in their sleep with bamboo spears, but his family fled to a nearby convent.

3. My parents both spent time in concentration camps. They were very young and separated from their families.

4. My parents met and fell in love in Amsterdam. They came to the U.S. over 40 years ago with only a couple hundred dollars in their pockets.

5. I have to keep reminding myself of everything my parents went through to give me the life I have now. I am so grateful for everything I have, and can give my children.

OMG! OMG! OMG!


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 

1. My Grandfather was one of the POWs (prisoners of war) that built the actual bridge over the river Kwai in Burma (there was a movie made based on this actual event) during WWII. He almost died over there. 2. My parents are Dutch-Indonesian and were born and raised in Indonesia. After WWII, during the Indonesian Revolution against the Dutch government, my parents fled for their lives from Indonesia to Holland because of their dutch blood. All of my father's neighbors who had dutch blood were killed in their sleep with bamboo spears, but his family fled to a nearby convent.

3. My parents both spent time in concentration camps. They were very young and separated from their families.

4. My parents met and fell in love in Amsterdam. They came to the U.S. over 40 years ago with only a couple hundred dollars in their pockets.

5. I have to keep reminding myself of everything my parents went through to give me the life I have now. I am so grateful for everything I have, and can give my children.




Nicholet, that was a nice story. Here is my boring one for today:
1. We are packing profusely for our trip

2. I am filling up my pool as we speak

3. I am putting my running shoes on so I can go run 2 miles soon

4. My back hurts today





5. I wish my mom would quit smoking


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you Sarah, HUGS!





Originally Posted by *Sarah84* 

 I'm really pleased I found MUT everyone is sooo nice on here, just wish I found it sooner


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 28, 2005)

1.i am so tired today,i need a cafe vanilla frap from starbucks!!!!

2.i have so much cleaning to do today

3.weather sucks yesturday and today!!!

4.i am buying new furniture for my living room,dont know what i am getting.

5.i need to get to the gym at some point today!!!!!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 1. My Grandfather was one of the POWs (prisoners of war) that built the actual bridge over the river Kwai in Burma (there was a movie made based on this actual event) during WWII. He almost died over there. 2. My parents are Dutch-Indonesian and were born and raised in Indonesia. After WWII, during the Indonesian Revolution against the Dutch government, my parents fled for their lives from Indonesia to Holland because of their dutch blood. All of my father's neighbors who had dutch blood were killed in their sleep with bamboo spears, but his family fled to a nearby convent.

3. My parents both spent time in concentration camps. They were very young and separated from their families.

4. My parents met and fell in love in Amsterdam. They came to the U.S. over 40 years ago with only a couple hundred dollars in their pockets.

5. I have to keep reminding myself of everything my parents went through to give me the life I have now. I am so grateful for everything I have, and can give my children.



wow thats quite a story?Do you speak dutch?My husbands mother talks to our kids in dutch.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* wow thats quite a story?Do you speak dutch?My husbands mother talks to our kids in dutch. nydoll, Hi! And, yes, I speak Dutch..well, sort of. It's my parent's first language, they were raised Dutch-Catholic. They were a minority in Indonesia, which is mostly Muslim. Anyway, when they came here, the school system told my mom that she's in America now and to only teach me English. My mom regrets doing that now. I do understand my parents fluently, and can speak a little. I also sing dutch children songs to my kids every night. Is your mother-in-law from Holland? My mom also talks to our kids in Dutch. Hopefully, they'll learn more than me.
It's funny..people have no idea what to think of me sometimes. They'll speak Spanish to me, I've been asked if I was Happa (half-Japanese) quite often, in Hawaii people wanted to take pictures with me, the most recent someone thought I looked like I was from Palestine.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2005)

The woman @ Starbucks made my coffee the wrong way this morning. Didn't notice it til I got to work.

I preceeded to spill my lame-ass coffee all over my desk.

Had sushi for lunch today which cheered me up.

Set up a date with some friends to go out for drinks on Friday. YAY!

Learned that dirty martinis are a lot dirtier than I thought.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* The woman @ Starbucks made my coffee the wrong way this morning. Didn't notice it til I got to work. I preceeded to spill my lame-ass coffee all over my desk.

Had sushi for lunch today which cheered me up.

Set up a date with some friends to go out for drinks on Friday. YAY!

Learned that dirty martinis are a lot dirtier than I thought.

Now I'm curious...why are dirty martinis a lot dirtier than you thought?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 1. My Grandfather was one of the POWs (prisoners of war) that built the actual bridge over the river Kwai in Burma (there was a movie made based on this actual event) during WWII. He almost died over there. 2. My parents are Dutch-Indonesian and were born and raised in Indonesia. After WWII, during the Indonesian Revolution against the Dutch government, my parents fled for their lives from Indonesia to Holland because of their dutch blood. All of my father's neighbors who had dutch blood were killed in their sleep with bamboo spears, but his family fled to a nearby convent.

3. My parents both spent time in concentration camps. They were very young and separated from their families.

4. My parents met and fell in love in Amsterdam. They came to the U.S. over 40 years ago with only a couple hundred dollars in their pockets.

5. I have to keep reminding myself of everything my parents went through to give me the life I have now. I am so grateful for everything I have, and can give my children.

Nicolet, that is a fascinating, interesting, and incredible story. WOW!!


1. My parents are married still, high school sweethearts.

2. I was not able to acheive that, I am on marriage number 2.

3. My cat appears to be very happy that my dog passed on.

4. My grandfather in WWII parachuted to Hitlers "home" and looted some of his so jewelry, and photo albums (small). I took the photo album to 11th grade history for extra credit.





5. My neighbors house is for sale, I stopped by and looked at the flyer on it and it was 385,900!!! I couldn't believe it, 4 years ago it was probably worth 125,000. Isn't that insane


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Now I'm curious...why are dirty martinis a lot dirtier than you thought?



Ok.. if you don't wanna know... STOP READING HERE!


I was reading an article in my local newspaper and they were talking about the fact that bartenders typically tend to use their hand when grabbing the olives from the container. Typically, they will use that olive brine (juice) to make a dirty martini. Think of how many hands actually touch that juice. Also, they don't throw away the left over olive brine. They recycle it and put it with the other olives for the next day. UUUGGGGHHH!!!

Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Geek (Jun 29, 2005)

Boxers! I love to hear about realestate profits! GOOD for your neighbors. Really...TRUE real estate insanity is where we reside. We Live down near Newport Beach, CA and I won't even tell you about what the values have done in the past 6 years.














Luckily we bought one then!!!


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 29, 2005)

wow- i am so glad to have started this thread. Look at all the wonderful diverse people we have here! Another reason to love MuT.

[*]During a family tree search, i found out that our family is descendants of irish royalty. No money in it for me though!

[*]I camped my way up from NJ to and lived in Nova Scotia for a month and saw that Aurora Borealis.

[*]I made TV commercials when i was a kid.

[*]My voice had been heard by over 1000 people during Christmas time in 1987.

[*]I hate basements.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 29, 2005)

1. i'm with macforme when she says she hates basements! at my old job, i was terrified to go down there and my co-workers would tease me and put my pay down there when my boss wasn't around





2. i love cereal, especially coco pebbles, which i'm eating right now.

3. i think i've found my HG loose powder.

4. i love taking pictures, but i'm not photogenic at all.

5. i love dr. phil.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Nicolet, that is a fascinating, interesting, and incredible story. WOW!!


1. My parents are married still, high school sweethearts.

2. I was not able to acheive that, I am on marriage number 2.

3. My cat appears to be very happy that my dog passed on.

4. My grandfather in WWII parachuted to Hitlers "home" and looted some of his so jewelry, and photo albums (small). I took the photo album to 11th grade history for extra credit.





5. My neighbors house is for sale, I stopped by and looked at the flyer on it and it was 385,900!!! I couldn't believe it, 4 years ago it was probably worth 125,000. Isn't that insane





Hi LovesBoxers, (by the way, sorry about your dog



), I just wanted to comment that your family also has some very interesting history! How cool is that, that your grandfather parachuted into Hitler's "home." Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Nicolet (Jun 30, 2005)

1. I loved that show Grey's Anatomy..and can't wait for it to come on again next season.

2. I am making a Tri-Tip roast, Swiss Chard, Butternut Squash and Garlic Mashed Potatoes for dinner right now.

3. I am also trying out an Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookie recipe that includes using Tofu in it!! I'm hoping my kids will dig it.

4. I have a lot of moles and freckles from tanning alot when I was younger (stay out of the sun, girls!), and am a bit concerned about them. I've had them checked out and some removed, but the last Dermo that checked me did a

half-%&amp;* job, so I'm going to get a 2nd opinion. I use sunblock now, but rarely did in my teens and 20's.

5. I am terribly scared of flying, but try not to show it because I don't want to freak my kids out. But I wish I knew of a way to relax a bit more!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* 1. I loved that show Grey's Anatomy..and can't wait for it to come on again next season. Me too!
I am a TV junkie.

I am an anxious person.

Love magazines and celebrity gossip.

I dont know how to cook.

I am thinking of getting a new job.


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 2, 2005)

[*]Sometimes i like my animals better then people.

[*]I love shopping at Trader Joes

[*]I do not wear fur, eat veal, or use animal tested products.

[*]I feel lucky to go thru all i have and still optimistic.

[*]I believe that Karma will pay you back if and when you deserve it.


----------

